# My cure



## ironlionzion (Jan 11, 2011)

I've been taking 4 mg of risperidone for about 6 months and my symptoms have dissapeared, they were pretty severe, risperidone is an antipsychotic drug mainly used to treat schizophrenia, which I don't have but somehow this drug has taken away leaky gas. Some of its side effects include weight gain. Feel free to ask me your doubts.


----------



## Phoenix1001 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey iron,

That's some pretty good news! 
Could you give us more information on your symptoms/back story?

For example did other people react to your odor? 
And were you diagnosed with ORS ?

I imagine you we're seeing a therapist can you talk a little more about the process of getting better? 
I know it seems like a lot to ask, but as much information to help connect the dots would be appreciated. 
There's a lot of debate on the forum about the mental/physical factors of this problem. 
Thanks! 
Phenoix


----------



## ironlionzion (Jan 11, 2011)

Phoenix1001 said:


> I imagine you we're seeing a therapist can you talk a little more about the process of getting better?


Yes, I went to see a shrink, he thought I was imagining this odor, although you could see him covering his nose every 5 minutes, he thought I was delusional and proceeded to prescribe this drug.


----------



## purica (Aug 31, 2011)

congrats! when do you start seeing the improvement in this 6 month? Did you see the result immediately after taking the drug? Do you still take the drug now?


----------



## ironlionzion (Jan 11, 2011)

I started seeing improvement on the third day and yes I still take the drug daily


----------



## desprate (Nov 18, 2011)

Congrats! after been cured now there are no reactions?and abt weight gain thing can u control on gaining weight or no metter wht u will gain?thax for the info GOD bless u


----------



## ironlionzion (Jan 11, 2011)

There are no reactions at all and you can control weight gain, just watching what you eat.


----------



## moor_91 (Nov 7, 2012)

iron, the doctors gave you antipsychotics because they thought the odor problem was in your head? Or did you take them for an unrelated problem to the odor (as far as any phsycological issue can be unrelated)


----------



## ironlionzion (Jan 11, 2011)

The first one, I don't have any psychological issue just leaky gas


----------



## moor_91 (Nov 7, 2012)

The implications of this are pretty major? so either,

i. there was real odor that has now gone randomly, or because of this med, or
ii. there was no real odor (maybe there was once in the past), and the med has stopped you thinking there is odor?

From your words, it sounds like you feel that the first is true, and that the odor has gone specifically because of the med. I don't know anything about this drug, but my guess is it is not intended to have any effect on the gut. I think ppl reading this thread will assume case ii, but I would not make judgement about this unless I smelled you myself before and now. olfactory reference syndrome is supposed to be fairly common.

I often think I am imagining it all, but to accept this I would have to accept that my experience of reality is compromised at a very basic level. I would have to be very delusional to imagine all that has happened to me. I know that I hear voices related to odor complaints, or mishear things people say to be related to odor... but I always felt this has developed from people constantly making comments. Paranoia doesn't develop without a reason in "normal" people. There is either ongoing odor, which can be blown out of proportion by the persons own mindset. Maybe I use the odor symptom as an excuse not to try at life. Because there is a chance of failure and life is scary, right. Far safer to stay in one room and never go out. I've told myself I can't work because of this problem, but this is not a physical truth. I could get a job, and I could go to work every day an face the laughter and hate. It would not kill me, except if I killed myself. I am just not strong enough to force myself to do this. I really respect ppl who still force themselves to study or work with this problem.

You think the doc knew you did smell, and didn't tell you? Instead going for the brain chemistry route to reduce the psychological effect of living with an odor condition? If indeed the odor is caused by anxiety, maybe treating the psych side would treat the odor too, but I don't believe people with a physical defect have odor that is caused by anxiety.


----------



## purica (Aug 31, 2011)

ironlionzion said:


> I started seeing improvement on the third day and yes I still take the drug daily


Thanks. Can you smell the odor yourself when you suffered LG in the past? When did your LG completely disappear during this 6 months of taking the drug? Is your incomplete evacuation also cured?


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

moor_91 said:


> olfactory reference syndrome is supposed to be fairly common.


 because its diagnosed at the drop of a hat


----------



## moor_91 (Nov 7, 2012)

westr said:


> because its diagnosed at the drop of a hat


probably true. Diagnosis of body odor, halitosis rectal odor is very complicated and would require wide knowledge across several medical specialties. I guess people would claim that they don't need to be able to diagnose all that stuff, they simply can smell the air when the patient walks into their office, but this ignores the transience of the symptom in many cases I feel. Because of the campaigning by Mebo research, ORS was moved in the DMS IV. They were going to upgrade it to "psychosis" but after they got involved it was downgraded to "requires further research". Still no mention of the scope of genuine odor conditions, or how to diagnose them in the DMS though


----------



## ironlionzion (Jan 11, 2011)

purica said:


> Thanks. Can you smell the odor yourself when you suffered LG in the past? When did your LG completely disappear during this 6 months of taking the drug? Is your incomplete evacuation also cured?


I couldn't smell my odor, after the third day, my incomplete evacuation is also cured.


----------



## ironlionzion (Jan 11, 2011)

No, I didn't have those


----------



## shoib_dawarr (May 23, 2013)

Hi to all! Thanks for sharing your value bale information may God bless you a lot . I have the same story just like you all guys have . i am a LG suffer since 10 years . I understand that all of my problem is in my head but i was trying the wrong ways because of doctors which they cant treat this kind of disease. one interesting point was that my brother was suffering by LG too he have schizophrenia

and by eating resperidon for schizophrenia he got rid of LG . I know first i was suffered by depression and anxiety as my brother and after that i got LG ,so as ironloinzoin mentioned his success story i will start trying resperidon see it will help me or not .

Thanks to all of you!

wish you a normal life!


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Is it kind of benzo? Is it safe to take for long periods?


----------



## shoib_dawarr (May 23, 2013)

Hi ironlionzion !

I have started using resperidon I am very weak of my body and i have HBS too they cause me lot of sleep , I am a QC engineer(quality control Eng) I must to be very awake in the site caz I have a big responsibility upon my shoulder as i mentioned i am already a lot sleepy so tell me bro how can I cope with strong sleeping cause of Resperidon ?


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi Shoib, can you please update us your status? How are you feeling now and what is HBS?


----------

